# My first 135mm shot



## BasilFawlty (Jun 15, 2021)

Just ran across this while culling my Lightroom catalog.  This is the very first photo I took with a then newly acquired Canon 135mm f2 prime lens.  Just grabbed the first interesting thing I could find and sat it up on the kitchen counter and too a snap (I think wide open at f2).


----------



## LondonNight (Jun 15, 2021)

Really really beautiful shot


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 16, 2021)

Very nice image.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 16, 2021)

Great bokeh.


----------

